# my new build



## JacKz5o (Apr 20, 2008)

Well its been over 2 years since my last build.. and its been really outdated so I decided to build a new system.

MB: XFX 780i
CPU: Q6600
CPU Cooling: TRUE
RAM: 4GB G.Skill PC2 8000
PSU: PCP&C 750W 
GPU: eVGA 9800GTX 
HDD: 640GB WD Caviar
DVD: Samsung 20X 
Case: CM Cosmos S 

All parts were ordered last week and should be arriving between 4/21 and 4/24


----------



## EnergyFX (Apr 20, 2008)

Didn't want to do RAID?


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 20, 2008)

Get 2 wd caviar 500 gb or 2 wd caviar 320 gb. They are super cheap now and put it in raid 1 or 0. The other parts are superior


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 20, 2008)

Very awesome Jack, very awesome. That case is really supremo too.

BTW: Did you order these parts from the egg?


----------



## JacKz5o (Apr 21, 2008)

EnergyFX said:


> Didn't want to do RAID?





spearman914 said:


> Get 2 wd caviar 500 gb or 2 wd caviar 320 gb. They are super cheap now and put it in raid 1 or 0. The other parts are superior



I don't know why but I'm not really a RAID kind of guy lol  Maybe later I'll get another 640GB and get a 1TB RAID 0 strip.



WarEagleAU said:


> Very awesome Jack, very awesome. That case is really supremo too.
> 
> BTW: Did you order these parts from the egg?



Thanks  I ordered the RAM and HD from the egg, the others I ordered from ZZF, Tiger, and Frys.

Only reason I got the Q6600 was because it was only $180 without MIR for a G0 retail boxed chip. Otherwise I would have gone with a Q9450.


----------



## JacKz5o (Apr 21, 2008)

Well apparently "very soon" is approximately a month according to Thermalright..



			
				TR Rep said:
			
		

> Jack,
> 
> As of right now I do not have a solid release date or price on the TRUE Black 120.  If I had to guess I would give it month and it should be available.
> 
> ...



Guessing I'm just gonna re-order the original TRUE.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 21, 2008)

Good build, I think the 640gb is solid. They're testing very fast, and are priced great. Add another down the road for over 1tb raid, thats just super. I wanted to pick one up but money constraints kept me to 320.  Next will be one of those. Have fun though.


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 22, 2008)

JacKz5o said:


> I don't know why but I'm not really a RAID kind of guy lol  Maybe later I'll get another 640GB and get a 1TB RAID 0 strip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOO DON't If you go raid only buy hdds with same disk space. Because if you put 1 TB and a 640 GB in Raid 0 you will end up with only 1280 GB of Disk Space since Raid 0 reduces all hard drives to the lowest space hd. And it will be a waste of 360 GB.


----------



## JacKz5o (Apr 22, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> NOO DON't If you go raid only buy hdds with same disk space. Because if you put 1 TB and a 640 GB in Raid 0 you will end up with only 1280 GB of Disk Space since Raid 0 reduces all hard drives to the lowest space hd. And it will be a waste of 360 GB.



I know, I said I would get another 640GB like I have right now for a 1280GB RAID 0 strip. 


Also, I got the Cosmos S today and the thing makes my old Tsunami case look like a mini ATX.. the box itself is like 5x bigger than the Tsunami lol.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 22, 2008)

slick rig dude nice job


----------



## JacKz5o (Apr 25, 2008)

Well got everything today except the TRUE (TRUE's UPS ETA: 4/28) 

All I did was get the PSU in then I had to go out for a bit, I'll probably build it tonight or tomorrow. I'll have some pics by tomorrow


----------



## MKmods (Apr 25, 2008)

Looks like its gonna be a really nice comp, looking forward to the picts.

There is gonna be a LOT of folks trying to get that cooler, lol


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Apr 25, 2008)

dont get TRUE. Get a xigmatek hdt1283. Cools better and its quiter! Or maybe the red scorpion version, it looks great!


----------

